# probleme WiFi : renouvellement bail DHCP impossible



## XavH (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Après installation système de mon nouveau MacBook Pro, j'ai réussi à me connecter à ma Livebox (toutes les barres visibles et le "cadenas" disparait dans le menu Airport). Par contre la connexion internet est impossible, le n° IP est auto-attribué par le Mac et le renouvellement du bail DHCP ne donne aucun résultat. J'ai d'autres Mac connectés en WiFi sur la même Livebox, sans soucis. J'ai vérifié que le n° MAC est bien entré dans la Livebox, et je l'ai redémarrée, en vain.
Est-ce un problème connu ? Une solution ?
Merci d'avance
Xav


----------



## pat266 (7 Juillet 2010)

XavH a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Après installation système de mon nouveau MacBook Pro, j'ai réussi à me connecter à ma Livebox (toutes les barres visibles et le "cadenas" disparait dans le menu Airport). Par contre la connexion internet est impossible, le n° IP est auto-attribué par le Mac et le renouvellement du bail DHCP ne donne aucun résultat. J'ai d'autres Mac connectés en WiFi sur la même Livebox, sans soucis. J'ai vérifié que le n° MAC est bien entré dans la Livebox, et je l'ai redémarrée, en vain.
> Est-ce un problème connu ? Une solution ?
> ...



Bonjour,
as-tu réglé le problème ? J'ai le même souci mais apparemment personne n'est en mesure de m'aider.
Cordialement,
Pat.


----------



## XavH (7 Juillet 2010)

pat266 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> as-tu réglé le problème ? J'ai le même souci mais apparemment personne n'est en mesure de m'aider.
> Cordialement,
> Pat.



Salut

C'est maintenant un peu loin... mais je crois que j'ai résolu mon pb en réinstallant entièrement le système - j'avais d'autres petits soucis par ailleurs.
Je pense que le problème venait de la première connexion à la Box, j'ai eu le même soucis avec un autre PB sous Snow Léopard : lorsque la première identification se fait avec un signal Wi-Fi un peu faible, les connexions suivantes avec la Livebox sont impossibles, précisément je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Remède très empirique : réinstallation système avec reparamétrage manuel des paramètres réseau, surtout reparamétrer la liaison Wi-Fi avec la Livebox en étant tout à côté.

Xav


----------

